# bacula bat (SQL QUERIES FAIL)

## wgsupport

I'm unable to select the second row in the "JobList" Menu  in the bacula bat program. I beg you to read the following Posts from bugs.bacula.org:

The Images can be viewed at www.esnips.com:

1) http://www.esnips.com/doc/01565f78-9362-44ef-b336-e4bce003606e/SQL_QUERY_FAIL

2) http://www.esnips.com/doc/a9a91e2c-2aed-4761-9ace-e9022a926f08/ONLY+FIRST+ROW+SELECTABLE

Any Ideas ?

####################################################################

The Backup Process works but I am unable to execute 'Show log for Job' in the JobList Menu.

Deleteing Jobs ('DeleteJob')is impossible the selected job won't get deleted ... and no error occurs.

I am unable to 'List Files On Job'.

Every Option I select produces errors.

At least in the Job Menu I am able to run a Job. :.)

 :Sad:  Denis

====================================================================== 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004360) wgsupport (reporter) - 2009-06-30 13:28  http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4360

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Please have a look at the attachement !

Thanks 

Denis 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004361) dbartley (developer) - 2009-06-30 13:38

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4361

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Which database, I'm guessing mysql?? 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004362) wgsupport (reporter) - 2009-06-30 14:38

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4362

----------------------------------------------------------------------

postgresql 8.1.11

Sorry, that I forgot this important Information. 

It is to hot to think at the moment in Basel http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=12#c30 C.

;.) Denis 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004365) dbartley (developer) - 2009-07-01 00:45

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4365

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Looking at the picture, I see that it is not getting a job idnumber into the select criterion.  It looks like there is no job selected behind the error dialog box.  Are you selecting a job before requesting a log of the jobs???  Since your using the same database as I am, that rules out a case issue that I often have with mysql. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004368) wgsupport (reporter) - 2009-07-01 08:11

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4368

----------------------------------------------------------------------

How can I not select a Job ? 

If I do a right click on the Job the menu appears and I choose an option

;.) I even tried to put the moue in different columns :.)

No chance !

Denis 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004369) wgsupport (reporter) - 2009-07-01 08:19

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4369

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry "mouse" ;.) 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004371) dbartley (developer) - 2009-07-01 12:08

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4371

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Are you installing from a package or compiling from source??  On what distro?  Ohhh Gentoo.  I use gentoo.  Are you using the ebuild or source?? 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004372) wgsupport (reporter) - 2009-07-01 12:45

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4372

----------------------------------------------------------------------

I use Gentoo too bacula-2.4.4 (amd64) and bacula-2.4.1-r1 (i686) compiled from source.

The Problem is, that it worked for a very long time without any Problems.

I installed postgresgl-8.1.11 on the database server (i686) and it worked for days without any problems. On the director witch is a different host

(amd64) it also worked.

But suddently this problem occured.

I first deleted the Bacula Database and created a new one and restored the catalog database dump. - no luck at all.

I restored a older db-dump from the  days it worked without problems. - no luck at all.

I checked if there is enough space available on the Database server. - there is.

I checked if there is enough space available  on the storage directory. - there is.

I don't know what to check anymore ?

Denis

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004373) wgsupport (reporter) - 2009-07-01 12:39

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4373

----------------------------------------------------------------------

We have 11 Gentoo Servers witch are backed up with bacula :.( and It worked for almost a Year without any problems. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004388) wgsupport (reporter) - 2009-07-03 08:03

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4388

----------------------------------------------------------------------

I reinstalled bacula and created a new empty database without success ... I have no idea what to do anymore ... 

Have a look at "Unbenannt.jpg" ... Sorry for the name I forgot to rename it to something meaningful ... 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004392) wgsupport (reporter) - 2009-07-03 13:52

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4392

----------------------------------------------------------------------

I recompiled everything with "emerge world" but no luck at all ;.( Any Ideas ???

I have still Problems with JobList and every option witch requests a jobid ...

I reset the database "mask Package" to postgresql-8.0.15 the prior version ... without success. Whether I take postgresql-8.1.11 or postgresql-8.0.15 the problem reamins the same.

I recompiled bacula ... without success :.(

I tried the bat frontend on different machines (amd64/i686) ...  without success. :.(

Bat is unable to get the "jobid" from Postgres ....

Help !?

;.) Denis

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004395) kern (administrator) - 2009-07-03 15:10

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4395

----------------------------------------------------------------------

In following this bug report, it looks to me like this is not a Bacula bug, but some problem with configuration, possibly related to your upgrade to PostgreSQL 8.1.11. If you did not export your database under the old PostgreSQL, then import it under 8.1.11 this is very likely to be the cause of your problems.

Once you have identified that it is a problem with SQL, you should be doing all your testing using postgre sql directly rather than working through bat, since bat puts one more layer between you and the database. 

Hopefully you made nightly ASCII backups of your database.  If so, you might want to back up to the previous version of Postgre and restore the last database saved before the upgrade.  That may get you back up and running.

So, the bottom line, is that this does not, at this point, appear to be a Bacula bug, but rather a support problem.  This is a bugs database, and we are unfortunately unable to provide support with it, so I recommend you bring your problem up using our normal support mechanism (www.bacula.org -> support). 

Normally at this point, I would close the bug report, but I can see that you are in trouble.  Unfortunately, you are running on a system with which we are not very familiar, and when you build your own software, it opens up the possibility of a lot more subtle errors.

Another option for resolving your problem is professional support either with one of the professional support people listed on the www.bacula.org -> professional page or with Bacula Systems, which is located Yverdon, Switzerland. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004397) dbartley (developer) - 2009-07-03 15:55

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4397

----------------------------------------------------------------------

OK, spent some time re-reading, and I'm not seeing any clues.  The first thing I'd do is realize that bat is just a frontend, then start looking at what problems are bat issues by using the text based console to start getting good backups.  Early in the conversation it looks like bat is the only thing not working.  Later it looks more like a complete meltdown where backups are not occurring.

Then with bat, start turning on some of the debugging features, specifically the one that sends the sql queries to std out.  Then with one terminal in psql and the other in the std out of bat with select statements, start copy pasting and seeing if there is an issue with select

statements, or if something internally is not working.   This started out

with not being able to select for a view of a log.  Bat gets the job id for logs from the data in the table from the earlier sql statemment. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004404) kern (administrator) - 2009-07-04 00:53

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4404

----------------------------------------------------------------------

One other thing that I didn't think about until now.  If you upgraded PostgreSQL, then you must at the same time ensure that you have rebuilt the Postgre client library and also at the same time, totally rebuild Bacula and re-install it. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004413) wgsupport (reporter) - 2009-07-06 08:10

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4413

----------------------------------------------------------------------

I reintalled everything and the Backup is working again. The Problem with bat remains the same I recognized that when I click on the table header "Job Id" (gray task bar) the first row gets selected (And everything works with this row) but I'm unable to select a row beneath. I tried the  arrow keys, the mouse, combinations of shift-alt-ctrl. The problem is the same on xfce and kde - I tested it on different desktops. Have a look at the last JPG.

It seems to me that this could be a problem with qt ... 

I tried it also directly at the server, and the problem remains the same - It's not a problem with the VNC-Protocol.

installed qt (Gentoo Linux):

qt-3.3.8.b-r1

qt-core-4.5.1

qt-dbus-4.5.1

qt-gui-4.5.1

qt-qt3support-4.5.1

qt-scripts-4.5.1

qt-sql-4.5.1

qt-svg-4.5.1-r1

;.) Denis

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004416) wgsupport (reporter) - 2009-07-07 13:20

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4416

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Any Ideas ? 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004417) dbartley (developer) - 2009-07-07 16:02

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4417

----------------------------------------------------------------------

workplay ~ # equery list qt

[ Searching for package 'qt' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70 (0) [I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 (3) [I--] [ ~] x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1 (4)

This is the workstation that I use at home. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 (0004419) kern (administrator) - 2009-07-07 17:57

http://bugs.bacula.org/view.php?id=1322#c4419

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, there is no question that if you are mixing Qt versions that it will not work.  It looks like all the issues you have raised in this bug report are really support issues and not Bacula bugs, so I am closing the bug report.

Good luck. 

[/url]

----------

